# could not open connection for ud6/ tcp6

## bernd_b

Hello,

I'm just guessing about being in the right place here:

While booting, I get these messages:

```
* Starting nfs.mountd ...

rpc.mountd: svd_tli_create: could not open connection for udp6

rpc.mountd: svd_tli_create: could not open connection for tcp6

rpc.mountd: svd_tli_create: could not open connection for udp6

rpc.mountd: svd_tli_create: could not open connection for tcp6

rpc.mountd: svd_tli_create: could not open connection for udp6

rpc.mountd: svd_tli_create: could not open connection for tcp6

* Starting NFS daemon

rpc.nfsd: unable to create inet6 TCP socket: errno 97 (Adress familiy not supported by protocol)        [ok]
```

Since it says ok and I didn't notice any lack of function I guess that's nothing to really wonder about but still I think I have something misconfigured.

----------

## charlton

According to a posting I saw on Novell.com:

In cases where IPv6 is purposefully disabled, this message is cosmetic.  It is an expected condition, though it does not really represent an "error" when ipv6 is not enabled.  (Thus, development has been notified that this is generating a potentially misleading error message.)

If the messages is bothersome or annoying, it can be dealt with in one of two ways:

1.  Enable IPv6

-or-

2.  The message can be supressed by editing /etc/netconfig and remarking (adding # to the beginning of) the following lines :

udp6       tpi_clts      v     inet6    udp     -       -

tcp6       tpi_cots_ord  v     inet6    tcp     -       -

NOTE:  If IPv6 is later enabled, these lines must be manually put back into effect.

----------

## bernd_b

O.K.

Thank you for clarifiying this!

----------

